# PSU fan is noisy as a thrash metal band...



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

My mainboard, CPU and GPU fans are all nice and quiet, however my PSU fan is a real noisy tw*t. Is there any way of controlling PSU fan speeds? Or will I need to buy a new quieter PSU? (if so, any suggestions?)
Thanks in advance.
Jimbob


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Just buy a quieter psu fan and change it out.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Any suggestions?? I have an EZCool 600W.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You will want a ball bearing 120mm. try to stick to a brand name someone has heard of.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Ive added a thread to this forum regarding a quick, free, noise reduction solution.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats the fan I bought to replace the cheap stock one in the PSU. I hope its compatibe/fits.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

very orange


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

EZCool=rubbish


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You'll have to rig up the connection more than likely, but the colors will explain themselves.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Is a Hiper 400 any better? It says it has 22A on the 12v rail as opposed to 16A on the EZcool. Its 200w lighter though.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

no not really


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Ta for that, 'twas informative.


----------

